#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-03-29
<Takyoji> Out of sheer curiosity; does the "Ubuntu Help Center" seem to load a bit too slow? (System > Help and Support)
<Takyoji> Initially takes like a few minutes just to open on my laptop. And took about a minute to load on my speedy desktop.
<Takyoji> It's one of the reasons I step away from typical OS-provided help systems. It just seems to be slow and/or undeveloped/unorganized.
<_diablo> I agree
<Takyoji> thus I wonder if I should file a bug.
<Takyoji> Apparently I get an error message on Google Chrome with any https request; even on Gmail
<Takyoji> error message of "Error 107 (net::ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR): Unknown error."
<Takyoji> Any updates with installfests?
<Takyoji> I think we should update the Events page to reflect on the upcoming installfests
<Takyoji> And as usual "we", typically resolves to "me"..
<Takyoji> http://ubuntu-minnesota.org/events I've mildly updated it.
<Takyoji> Anything I wasn't sure of I simply put in a HTML comment, rather than completely removing some content.
<Takyoji> Ooo http://www.linux.com/news/embedded-mobile/netbooks/296251-a-review-ben-nanonote-gets-small-with-embedded-linux
<_diablo> Takyoji: yeah, I'm on their mailing list
<Takyoji> Too bad it doesn't have wireless support; because then I'd probably have it attached to me.
<Takyoji> (in other words, in one of my pockets 24/7)
<_diablo> yeah, exactly
<_diablo> it would then be a wiki reader
<_diablo> Takyoji: oh! you can make it an offline wikipedia reader!
<_diablo> maybe I will actually get one...
<Takyoji> There's that one device by OpenMoko that is such, if I remember correctly.
<Takyoji> http://thewikireader.com/
<_diablo> Takyoji: holy cow, that's really cool
<Takyoji> Bleh. Apparently the grade system that my school district just ran off and bought is apparently charged by $6 per student per year
<Takyoji> Assuming 5000 students; that would mean $30,000 in software expenditures yearly...
<Takyoji> of which requires a Windows server, and strictly a MSSQL database
<Takyoji> Gotta love when a school district's technology is maintained by a person that tries for days to get to daemons to bind to the same port on the same server...
<Takyoji> No comments?
<Takyoji> oh and, they bought it about a year ago, and if I remember correctly, they still haven't figured out how to properly deploy it either.
<_diablo> that is disgusting
<_diablo> and a huge waste of taxpayers' dollars
<Takyoji> and I just love how my district seems so secretive. They just run off and buy something; there's minimal public posting of things and so forth (to my observations)
 * Takyoji wonders if tonyyarusso has access to changing details of such: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-minnesota
<Takyoji> And I finally wrote and sent a message to someone that knows quite a bit of people in the local community, pleading for ideas for a location of an installfest in Faribault.
<Takyoji> Hopefully it doesn't turn out in vain.
<Takyoji> Egad, I wrote a message to the mailing list for once
<Takyoji> Ooo, I may actually have a location now for an installfest.
<Takyoji> And in other news, I've passed my driving test.
<Takyoji> So everyone be sure to stay clear off the roads to not get accidentally hit whenever I drive by. :P
<Leaf> Takyoji: congrats on that!
 * Obsidian1723 welp, time to boot Lucid and check it out
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-03-30
<Takyoji> Thoughts? http://www.computerworlduk.com/community/blogs/index.cfm?entryid=2878&blogid=14
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: yay on the installfest news - now change "may" to "do".
<Takyoji> there's two instances of "may" (other than the month-type)
<Takyoji> (assuming you're referencing to the Upcoming Events page
<Takyoji> otherwise I'll hopefully have some fixes to commit to theme Bazaar repository
<Takyoji> to the theme Bazaar branch*
<tonyyarusso> I'm referring to "may actually have a location"
<Takyoji> Removed borders, slightly decreased text size of main navigational elements, and also will have icons (for the navigation elements) slightly reduced in size as well
<Takyoji> That's what I alternately figured.
<Takyoji> Additionally, in order to remove the offsite navigation to the right; you desire to have that content worked into our LoCo website, correct?
<tonyyarusso> eh, depends on what it is
<Takyoji> The block on the right with "Get Ubuntu", "Get Support", "Get Involved", "Get Developing"
<tonyyarusso> yeah, like "get devloping" for instance there is no reason for us to duplicate.
<Takyoji> ahh
<tonyyarusso> support and involved are the only ones we could potentially
<Takyoji> So I take it that our next meeting will be on April 7th, or 6th?
<tonyyarusso> ...
<tonyyarusso> 5th dude
<Takyoji> Don't worry, I'll remember to forget. :P
<Takyoji> Ooo, the Nautilus update with improved thumbnail borders has been pushed through the repositories.
<Takyoji> I find this interesting, in terms of general awareness material: http://bit.ly/htc_en_ltr
<Takyoji> (PDF)
<Takyoji> Considering that it seems quite a handful don't know what a web browser even is..
<Takyoji> but otherwise, perhaps promotional material could be written in such a mentality as well.
<Takyoji> Like explaining open source, and giving Ubuntu as a big example, etc.
<Takyoji> But not all bold and superior to everything else in the universe.
<Takyoji> at the same time it's not all "GET FIREFOX YO FOO"
<Takyoji> Ooo, apparently the EFF has supposedly been around for 20 years now
 * Obsidian1723 night all....
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-03-31
<Takyoji> So apparently the "potential" location is a church rectory..
<Takyoji> that has a wireless network
<Takyoji> What would be the most straightforward approach to "fixing" bad sectors on an NTFS partition?
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: probably booting Windows with chkdsk
<Takyoji> That's what I'm resorting to
<kermit> if you have bad sectors, your drive is shot
<kermit> if yuo see them, then it's already used up all the spares
<kermit> so is rocketing it's way toward death
<Takyoji> So I'm having a mild moral dilemma.
<Takyoji> Basically about a year ago I implied I was willing on recreating this website, and having a CMS: http://divinemercycatholics.org/
<Takyoji> time passed, and someone else implied willingness to help as well
<Takyoji> So I've talked with the person and so forth; and apparently I found out today that he's requesting from them being paid $30/hour for each of us working on it. And I really don't want to be paid on this case.
<Takyoji> And the general summary of what will be done is: the guy bought reseller hosting and is going to be a reseller, and have the church website hosted through his hosting plan (and have the church pay through him). The website will be a Wordpress installation, and the theme will just be something he bought elsewhere.
<Takyoji> and perhaps other minor things to entail as well
<Takyoji> Thing is, the church ministry already has a dedicated server; thus he wants them to get rid of it, and pretty much go to his shared hosting plan.
<Takyoji> and says the hosting is a really good provider, it allows up to 80GB! Egad! (sarcastically implied)
<Takyoji> Alternately, I just feel like going directly to the people, quickly installing Wordpress, and the other minor things, and just be over with it. And not have to charge for something so simplistic
<Takyoji> as part of the person's proposal: "We have determined that we would like to move forward with Phase I with an estimate of 40-50 hours.  This will be to get the main site set up and then we can evaluate Phase II and a reasonable estimate.  We would bill the parish at a rate of $30/hour.   Fees for a new domain and purchse of the template will just be passed through.  These fees should be around $20 for a new domain name and $3
<Takyoji> 0 for the template."
<Takyoji> So essentially, assuming "50" man hours, the total would be $1550
<Takyoji> The only issue with just going ahead on my own is that it be thought as kind of a "traitor" approach; and also, the person I would be working with is the one with the potential location, which is the old church rectory (which I just can't decide over yet entirely), for the installfest.
<_diablo> ugh
<_diablo> that's a messed up situation
<Takyoji> I believe the person is also a part of the ministry board somehow
<Takyoji> So I feel like I might do the latter option.
<Takyoji> Also.. the person wants the domain "dmcc.ws"...
<_diablo> gross. ttyl, heading out
<Takyoji> alright
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: hosting organization sites on some dude's personal space is usually a bad idea, especially if there's a viable alternative.
<tonyyarusso> .ws?  WTH is that?
<Takyoji> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.ws
<Takyoji> And he thought it would be "creative" since "everyone's used to the ol .com, .org, .net, etc"
<tonyyarusso> and this church group has what to do with Western Samoa?
<Takyoji> Nothing at all
<tonyyarusso> Idiot.
<Takyoji> which is also why I'm strongly disagreeing
<tonyyarusso> Is it even legal for you to get a .ws?
<Takyoji> He said supposedly theirs some domain registrar in California that sells domains with that TLD...
<tonyyarusso> oh, apparently it is.
<tonyyarusso> This guy should be drugged and shoved under a bus stop bench.
<Takyoji> Basically he wants to go from divinemercycatholics.org to dmcc.ws
<Takyoji> heh
<tonyyarusso> There is no dilemma here.  The guy's a moron.
<Takyoji> Yep, I guess I can pretty much conclude that now.
<Takyoji> There's another meeting on Thursday of which I'll be discussing with him and someone else.
<Takyoji> I wonder if for physics notes that I should write such in LaTeX or MathML
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-04-01
<Takyoji> Stupid question: What actually goes into the development of a driver for a printer for example?
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: "Empathy's IRC functionality has been updated to include support for common IRC commands such as /join or /nick, and you can now join password protected rooms."
<Takyoji> Egad
<Takyoji> Hah, yes! http://www.collegehumor.com/article:1802516
<Obsidian1723> welp, time to switch to Debian :) It's offical. the button order is saying messed up and on the left.
<_diablo> Obsidian1723: that's disgusting. thankfully Mint will fix it for me :)
<Obsidian1723> maybe.
<Obsidian1723> Im thinking Debian is the way to go.
<_diablo> Obsidian1723: debian is nice, but I haaate old packages and sid isn't for me
<netbook> i am kind of tired of gnome, i think i mentioned that here. I idk if i will switch to LL
<netbook> what was your favorite April Fools on the web?
<netbook> I thought reddit's "admin mode" was pretty funny
<_diablo> haven't seen any particularly great ones this year honestly :(
<_diablo> although 3-d mode on gBooks was pretty lullzy
<netbook> heh that is pretty funny
<netbook> started reading about the google book settlement, crazy stuff
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-04-02
<tonyyarusso> eh, the button order is just a gconf key.
<Takyoji> Any interesting April Fools' at all?
<Takyoji> I've already seen Slashdot, Ars Technica, the new RFC, xkcd, canvasdemos.com, and deviantART
<Takyoji> and Thinkgeek
<Takyoji> and Gmail
<kermit> oh i like the new xkcd interface
<kermit> i hope thats not just for today
<kermit> i never really got used to this pointy clicky stuff
<Takyoji> I typically prefer a GUI interface; but the xkcd theme I absolutely love. xP
<kermit> HAHA i just started trying to page up using ctrl-a { up, and shift pageup.
<kermit> Takyoji: you must be young ;p
<Takyoji> The Linux kernel is a few months older than I. :P
<Takyoji> Apparently the Facebook interface now uses Bing for web searches..
<tonyyarusso> Facebook does web searches?
<Takyoji> When you do a search, sometimes it may aggregate results for a web search
<Takyoji> And whenever you do a search on Facebook, there's an option to do solely a web search
<kermit> Takyoji: i'm older than BSD
<Takyoji> heh http://www.phpbb.com/community/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=2050855
<tonyyarusso> I'm older than Linux!
<Takyoji> heh http://tremulous.net/
<Obsidian1723> .
<tonyyarusso> And you're still right where you started!
<Obsidian1723> man 10.04 is gonna be a support nightmare if some things dont change.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-04-03
<Takyoji> Thoughts and opinions? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/ubuntu-1010-named-maverick-meerkat.html
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-04-04
<Takyoji> If only there was a different term for "free software" (in terms of freedom, rather than price), because it can cause quite a misconception.
<kermit> open technology?
<kermit> a tool versus an appliance
<Takyoji> Anyone know of a reasonable indexing solution for files?
<Takyoji> I was thinking of Sphinx perhaps
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-03-28
<fisch2461> i'm here for questions about the natty party
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-03-30
<nnonix> Anyone running Unity on an older laptop at the moment?
 * nnonix pumps oxygen into the room.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-03-31
<damian> Are the security updates we get for Ubuntu mostly preemptive or reactive? (patched before potential attack or after an attack)
<tonyyarusso> The vast majority are pre-emptive, if he comes back.
<Takyoji> I have never heard of a zero-day exploit in Linux or the main GUI applications
<Takyoji> I definitely know there's exploits, just nothing that attacks any of them. xP
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-04-01
<Takyoji> Heh http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/
<locodir-user> heh
#ubuntu-us-mn 2012-03-31
<rlaager> So Precise isn't completely unusable, as I had feared. There are definitely non-trivial regressions in the GUI, but gnome-session-fallback works reasonably well.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2014-03-27
<vthompson> Hey guys! Does the MN LoCo team get together often?
<vthompson> I might take this to the mailing list, but I was wondering how coupled with the U of M you might be? Would you be interesting in holding an App Developer School (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2677/ and https://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2014/03/bringing-ubuntu-app-dev-schools-to-your-loco/)
<vthompson> Maybe holding such a class might bring some non-Linux users out of the woodwork who might want to make some sexy mobile apps
<vthompson> Well, I've sent an email to the mailing list, but it is stuck in the mod queue. If someone could help push it on forward, that'd be tops
<tonyyarusso> vthompson: Not really, as such at least.  A subset of it meets along with other folks in the Twin Cities, and there's an active LUG in Northfield, but the LoCo doesn't have anything of its own anymore.
<tonyyarusso> vthompson: No affiliation with the U, but we probably have a couple of students in the mix.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2015-03-26
<dreiseratops> heyyy ok cool. Hi
